# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Hướng dẫn tạo kênh truyền hình trực tuyến phát trên TVUPlayer

## virus

*1. giới thiệu*

ngày nay, xu hướng người xem truyền hình trực tuyến trên internet ngày càng nhiều.

bài viết này tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn làm 1 kênh truyền hình trực tuyến phát trên tvuplayer và làm trong hđh windows (trên hđh linux ở phần sau)




*download tvuplayer version: 2.3.6.beta1*:

mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
http://dl.tvunetworks.com/tvuplayer.zip 
*2. cách thực hiện*

*gồm 4 bước:*

_bước 1. download và cài đặt software
__bước 2. đăng ký tài khoản trên tvu
__bước 3. tạo 1 kênh truyền hình
__bước 4. bắt đầu phát tvu_
** bước 1:  download và cài đặt software*

-bạn tải software *tvubroadcast windows version v2.0.0beta1* tại:

mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
http://dl.tvunetworks.com/tvubroadcast.v2.0.0beta1.zip 
- phần mềm hỗ trợ windows media encoder tại: 
mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&displaylang=en 
hoặc
mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
http://www.soft32.com/download/free/windows_media_encoder_90/4-980-1.html 
lưu ý: nếu máy bạn chưa cài windows media encoder thì hãy cài đặt nó trước khi cài đặt *tvubroadcast*

sau khi tải tvubroadcast windows version v2.0.0beta1 giải nén và setup

- ở ô *file download* chọn *open*



- ở ô *file download - security warning* chọn *run*



- ở ô *install language* chọn *ok*

- ở ô *tvubroadcast setup* chọn *next* - tiếp tục chọn *install*
- tiếp tục chọn *finish*

khi đã hoàn thành bước cài đặt và chạy chương trình. trên khay hệ thống ở dưới góc phải có biểu tượng của *tvubroadcast*

** bước 2. đăng ký tài khoản trên tvu*

- bạn phải có 1 tài khoản mới có thế tiếp tục 

+ đăng ký tài khoản tại link sau: 
mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
http://pages.tvunetworks.com/accounts/viewregister.do 
điền đầy đủ thông tin theo quy định và chọn *submit*



điền tiếp thông tin và nhấn *submit*





tvu bdcenter sẽ gởi vào mail của bạn code active. bạn vào mail và nhấn vào link để active tài khoản cùa mình



đã hoàn thành bước đăng ký tài khoản.

_* bước 3. tạo 1 kênh truyền hình
_

- chạy *tvubroadcast* đã cài đặt ở bước trên khay hệ thống ở góc phải màn hình. phải chuột vào *tvubroadcast* chọn *manager*

- ở ô *email address và password*  gõ vài email và password của tài khoản đã đăng ký ở bước 2. nhấn *sigin*
tiếp theo nhấn *create a new channel*



- trong trang tạo channel:
mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
http://users.tvunetworks.com/broadcasters/newchannel.do 
điền đầy đủ thông tin cần thiết cho kênh truyền hình của bạn: ngôn ngữ, tên kênh truyền hình bằng tiếng anh, tên kênh bằng tiếng địa phương, url website của bạn, loại kênh.
ở phần *private channel?* (kênh riêng) nếu bạn đánh dấu chọn, hệ thống sẽ tạo ra 1 key để bạn cung cấp khi chương trình yêu cầu xác nhận key. ở đây tôi không chọn mục này


nhấn *submit* để hoàn tất



**bước 4. bắt đầu phát tvu*

- chạy *tvubroadcast* đã cài đặt ở bước trên khay hệ thống ở góc phải màn hình. phải chuột vào *tvubroadcast* chọn *manager*



- trên tab* sign in* ở ô *email address và password*  gõ vài email và password của tài khoản đã đăng ký ở bước 2. nhấn *sigin*
trong ô *channel* chọn kênh truyền hình muốn phát, ở đây chúng ta chọn nên vừa tạo là "*truyền hình trực tuyến free4vn.org*"
- trên tab *source*, phần *select a source for your broadcast* có 3 lựa chọn source mà bạn muốn phát
*+ live audio/video* : nguồn trực tiếp từ card caputer,tv tuner, webcam, video in, v.v.v
+ *live stream*: nguồn phát qua mms
+*file list*: nguồn từ file trên máy của bạn (file wmv)
phần *select your upload bandwidth* chọn *dsl/cable modem* hoặc *high-bandwidth connection (1mbps or greater upload)* tuỳ theo đường truyền của bạn
sau đó nhấn *start* chọn *i agree*




như vậy chúng ta đã hoàn thành các bước ơ bản để tạo 1 kênh truyền hình trực tuyến phát trên tvuplayer. bây giờ các bạn chỉ việc download tvulplayer về cài đặt và thưởng thức kết quả



hoặc chúng ta có thể chèn đoạn code này vào web và thưởng thức
mã:ấn vào đây để bôi đen tất cả
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://dl.tvunetworks.com/webplayer/webplayer.js"></script><script type="text/javascript">tvuplayerx(68719, 600, 420);</script> 
với 68719 là mã số của kênh

chúc các bạn vui vẻ.

----------

